# حصريا فيديو تعليم برنامج staad pro & staad foundation & ram من شركة بنتيلي



## سيف الدين مرزوق (4 نوفمبر 2010)

لأول مرة أجد فيديوهات تعليمية من الشركة المنتجة لبرنامج ستاد برو و هي سلسلة تعليمية للبرامج الانشائية التي تنتجها الشركة مثل STAAD PRO & STAAD FOUNDATION & RAM و هي تشمل شرح رائع لنمذجة و تصميم المنشآت الخرسانية و المعدنية مع اضافة جميع حالات التحميل بما يشمل أحمال الر ياح و الزلازل ستاتيك و ديناميك
التحميل بطريقة جديدة عن طريق موقع الشركة حيث ستجد الملفات للمشاهدة فقط و هنا يبرز دور البرنامج الصغير الحجم العظيم الفائدة و الذي يقوم بتحميل الفيديو و ذلك بنسخ الرابط Copy shortcut ثم الذهاب الى أيقونة URL ثم الضغط على خيار Download URL Helper و وضع اللنك ثم الضغط على O.K. و أنا متأكد من أنك ستستمتع بالمشاهدة

و هذه هي الروابط

أولا : تصميم المنشآت الخرسانية

http://www.bentley.com/bentleywebsi...uildingAnalysisAndDesignOffering_eSeminar.asx

ثانيا: نمذجة و تصميم المنشآت المعدنية

http://www.bentley.com/bentleywebsi.../eseminar_SteelAnalysisDesignAndDetailing.asx

ثالثا: مهارات النمذجة 

http://stream.bentley.com/lms/asx/institute/STAAD.Pro V8i Fundamentals 01-Model Generation.asx

 رابعا: تصميم البلاطات

http://www.bentley.com/bentleywebsi...ticals/Building/IN/esm/SlabDesignOffering.asx

خامسا: تصميم الاساسات

http://www.bentley.com/bentleywebsi.../Building/IN/esm/FoundationDesignOffering.asx

سادسا: تصميم الكباري

http://www.bentley.com/bentleywebsi...BridgeDesignUsingBentleySTAADPro_eSeminar.asx

سابعا:تصميم المنشآت العالية

mms://stream.bentley.com/3bc1aff3-9f70-44c5-8a7c-5b1baa462c5b.wmv?playbackTicket=7c8ad805319f49908e8e4cce3bc2f630

ثامنا:نمذجة و تحميل و تصميم المنشآت باستخدام برنامج RAM

http://stream.bentley.com/lms/asx/i...damentals-01_Building_and_Loading_a_Model.asx

تاسعا:تعليم برنامج RAM Element


http://www.bentley.com/bentleywebsi...ng/US/esm/Bld-US-esm-Bentley_RAM_Elements.asx

عاشرا: مزايا الاصدار الأخير من برنامج ستاد برو

http://www.bentley.com/bentleywebsi...ticals/Building/US/prd/Bld-US-prd-STAAD-X.asx

أسألكم الدعاء
و تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## almohandesw (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا 
جارى التحميل


----------



## hassananas (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
اقتبس هنا :
يبرز دور البرنامج الصغير الحجم العظيم الفائدة و الذي يقوم بتحميل الفيديو و ذلك بنسخ الرابط Copy shortcut ثم الذهاب الى أيقونة URL ثم الضغط على خيار Download URL Helper و وضع اللنك ثم الضغط على O.K. و أنا متأكد من أنك ستستمتع بالمشاهدة
انزلت البرنامج وكل ما اطلب ملف ADD TO URL...
يعطي تسجيل خاطئ ارجوا المساعدة والتوضيح


----------



## محمد ابو مريم (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 نوفمبر 2010)

تم تثبيت الموضوع بهذا الرابط








*مثبــت:* متجدد : ارشيف خاص بجميع شروحات الفيديو بالقسم المدنى ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## خلوف العراقي (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (5 نوفمبر 2010)

hassananas قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا
> اقتبس هنا :
> يبرز دور البرنامج الصغير الحجم العظيم الفائدة و الذي يقوم بتحميل الفيديو و ذلك بنسخ الرابط Copy shortcut ثم الذهاب الى أيقونة URL ثم الضغط على خيار Download URL Helper و وضع اللنك ثم الضغط على O.K. و أنا متأكد من أنك ستستمتع بالمشاهدة
> انزلت البرنامج وكل ما اطلب ملف ADD TO URL...
> يعطي تسجيل خاطئ ارجوا المساعدة والتوضيح



أخي العزيز حسان
هل قمت بادخال السيريال عن طريق قائمة Registration اذا لم تكن قد أدخلته فها هو (59b840e1e51c1fb3bdfbddad49847f7c0eb85c) بدون القوسين 
أما اذا كنت تضغط على الأيقونة ADD أسفل قائمة File فهذا هو الخطأ و الصواب أن تستخدم أيقونة تسمى URL و هي رقم 11 من اليسار
لقد فكرت أن أقوم برفع هذه الملفات على مواقع أخرى و لكني وجدت أن استخدام هذا البرنامج أفضل كثيرا حيث أنك يمكنك نسخ جميع الروابط و اضافتها و البرنامج سيقوم بتحميلها تباعا 
عموما حاول مرة أخرى و اذا لم تنجح سأقوم برفع الملفات تباعا
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## hassananas (5 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي سيف . انت دائما سباق للمميز 
الف شكر


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هل رابط المحاضرة السابعة به مشكلة حيث ان امتداد الرابط يختلف عن امتداد باقى الروابط كما انه لا يتم تحميله بواسطة البرنامج


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (5 نوفمبر 2010)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> هل رابط المحاضرة السابعة به مشكلة حيث ان امتداد الرابط يختلف عن امتداد باقى الروابط كما انه لا يتم تحميله بواسطة البرنامج



الأخت الكريمة
راجعت الرابط للتو فوجدته سليما و يقبل التحميل رغم أن امتداده يختلف بالفعل عن باقي الملفات أرجو اعادة المحاولة و ابلاغي في حالة استمرار المشكلة
مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 نوفمبر 2010)

سيف الدين مرزوق قال:


> الأخت الكريمة
> راجعت الرابط للتو فوجدته سليما و يقبل التحميل رغم أن امتداده يختلف بالفعل عن باقي الملفات أرجو اعادة المحاولة و ابلاغي في حالة استمرار المشكلة
> مع خالص تحياتي



اعدت تجريب الرابط وهو يعمل الان ان شاء الله
حيث كانت المشكلة عندى فى نسخ الرابط بالبرنامج فاعدت تعديله بالمشاركة الاصلية بالموضوع ليتمكن الجميع من اخذ نسخة منه بطريقة صحيحة
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## علي المزرني (16 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي سيف ماذا تقصد ب البرنامج الصغير الحجم العظيم الفائدة 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## سيف الدين مرزوق (16 ديسمبر 2010)

علي المزرني قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي سيف ماذا تقصد ب البرنامج الصغير الحجم العظيم الفائدة
> وجزاك الله خير



أخي الكريم 
أقصد بالبرنامج صغير الحجم برنامج Highdownload الموجود بالمرفقات و الذي يمكن تحميل الملفات بواستطه بسهولة أنصحك بقراءة جميع المشاركات لمعرفة طريقة الاستخدام
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## حفظ الله علي (16 ديسمبر 2010)

بصراحة ممتاز جدا.............. تسلم اخي


----------



## محمد العويري (10 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم.......
مشكور اخي على الجهد المبذول.....
بس اخي معي استفسار .....كيف ممكن ان انا احمل هذه الفيديوهات


----------



## shuaa said (10 فبراير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## مهندسة النجف (12 فبراير 2011)

شيء رائع وجهد جميل


----------



## جلال طاهر (12 فبراير 2011)

تسلم اخي العزيز على هذة المشاركة الاكثر من رائعة


----------



## mdsayed (12 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## alsgeer (12 فبراير 2011)

زادك الله علما


----------



## جلال طاهر (12 فبراير 2011)

اخي العزيز هل ممكن ان تنزل الحلقات على موقع تنزيل اخر 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng_aboelazem (13 فبراير 2011)

*شــــــــــــكرا جــــــــــزيـــــــــــــــــلا لــــــــــــــك عــــــــــــــلــــــــــى مجـــــــهـــــــــــودك الرائـــــــــــــــع*​


----------



## kim barakat (14 فبراير 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## هدايت الوندي (15 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله عملك وجزاك خيرا ان شاء الله يااخي الكريم . . .


----------



## saidelsayedab (15 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## mdsayed (15 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bvcxz_mn42 (7 مارس 2011)

*اشكرك علي هذا المجهود الخرافي اكيد في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## engineer.medo43 (7 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## boushy (9 أبريل 2011)

رجاءا من استطاع تحميل هذه اللقطات اعادة رفعها حتي تعم الفائدة 
فانا شاهدنها قبل فترة ولكن لم استطع تحميلها فهي جميلة جدا


----------



## quest (8 مايو 2011)

اخي خلوف ممكن ترفع الشروحات على المديا مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## جبار جلال (11 أكتوبر 2011)

زاك الله خير


----------



## ezzaddin mohammed (20 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك اله فيك وجظاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس رواوص (20 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا , وجزاك الله خيرااا


----------



## معمر السمومي (1 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## HIMA6000 (1 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا مع رجاء الرفع على المديافير للاستفادة للجميع و شكرا


----------



## ibrahim mohamed a (2 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا المحاضرات قيمة جدا


----------



## aradinie (3 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا للمشاركة الحلوة ,, وولكن حاولت انزل الملفات ولكن لم استطيع حيث نصبت البرنامج وتطلع الرسالة في الصوره عندما ادخل الرابط


----------



## معمر السمومي (5 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Ramy KazaL (13 نوفمبر 2013)

اشكرك على هذا الجهد الرائع ولكن انا لم استطع التحميل جهلا مني بطريقة التحميل .. اذا امكن توصفلي الطريقة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الرحمةالمهداة (13 نوفمبر 2013)

http://www.streamingstar.com/download/hidownload.exe
بعد ما تسطب البرنامج اختار تجريبى 
وتدخل كل رابط 
والبرانامج هيحمله 
اضغط file >>>>>add url


----------



## ihab srour (14 نوفمبر 2013)

الأخ الكريم رامي ..
لو تفضلت بقراءة النقاشات في بداية الموضوع ستجد طريقة التحميل ..
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## احمدموسى (14 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## atmalaa (13 ديسمبر 2013)

اخي العزيز
ماذا عن الاسم والايميل حيث يبدو ان السيرال لا يعمل
ارجو المساعدة


----------



## civilous (21 مايو 2014)

بارك الله بيك............ز مشكوور


----------

